#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Mikrotik ospf cisco

## diegofranca

Boa noite pessoal, sou novo no fórum, mas já trabalho a 5 anos com Roteamento CISCO e estou aqui para somar experiencia com todos!
vamos la a minha duvida,

MEU BACKBONE É COMPOSTO POR

ROTEADOR CISCO 2911 COM SAIDA PARA INTERNET
ANTENA MIKROTIK SXT 5HND NA PORTA DO ROTEADOR 

essa SXT se conecta a uma antena *Mikrotik* Omnitik Upa-5hnd POR OSPF em outra torre a 1km

a duvida é: devo usar a SXT em bridge ou em modo roteado OSPF?
lembrando que o Roteador CISCO fala OSPF e tem grande capacidade de roteamento.

aguardo a ajuda e agradeço a todos!

----------


## valdineiq

Eu nao gosto de trabalhar em bridger mas vai depender o que voce quer fazer.
Como esta sua estrutura de rede e como voce quer deixa-la.

----------


## wld.net1

Crie a bridge e add a ether1 e a wlan e suba o OSPF.

----------


## ijr

Eu sugiro que deixe a SXT como Bridge pura, pois vai usar menos processador dela.
Na outra ponta vc sobe outro Cisco ou Mikrotik para rotear e colocar o OSPF.

Dessa forma vc deixa cada equipamento fazendo seu papel: Roteador = Roteador e Rádio = Rádio.

----------


## diegofranca

Obrigado Pessoal!!
irei deixar a sxt em brigde, pois o cisco tem mais capacidade do que ela de processamento.

----------

